# Whats the injector size of a 95-99 maxima?



## LSs1Power (May 11, 2003)

It would help if u gave me the number in cc. Is it anywhere near 370cc? I think its less than that right? It is red colored if that helps. Thanks.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

259cc

hope that helps!

also, why out of curiousity?

oh, and btw, you might want to edit that signature. The mods like them to be less than or equal to 4 lines. Read the reminder above.

Chris


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Yep. 259. The 300ZX's came with the 370's in TT models. They are replacements for ours though.


----------



## LSs1Power (May 11, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *259cc
> 
> hope that helps!
> 
> ...


We are modding a SR20DE engine and we needed 370cc injectors. The car have T25 turbo now with all the goods, but we will upgrade to a T3/T04E soon. Thats why i was intrested in the maxima injectors because they did fit, but ran out of fuel at 6500RPM. We tried the ZX injectors, but they didnt fit. Im sorry about my Signature, i usually copy and past from my other forums.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I believe there is two different 370cc injectors Nissan uses. The ones in the SR20DET's are shorter than the other ones they use. That may be your problem.


----------



## LSs1Power (May 11, 2003)

Its a DE not DET.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

it's cool man... just warnin about the sig before someone really says somethin about it.

and if the max injectors fit in the SR and the 300TT fit in the max, shouldn't the 300TT fit in the SR... doesn't sound right cause i've never heard of anyone usin 300 injectors in an SR, but i could be wrong...


----------



## LSs1Power (May 11, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *it's cool man... just warnin about the sig before someone really says somethin about it.
> 
> and if the max injectors fit in the SR and the 300TT fit in the max, shouldn't the 300TT fit in the SR... doesn't sound right cause i've never heard of anyone usin 300 injectors in an SR, but i could be wrong... *


Thats why im confused. We tried the ZX injectros and they didnt fit.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

just get stock SR20DET injectors and you should be fine...


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

Only the stock injectors from the 94+ 300ZX will work with the Maxima. So those are probably the only 300Z ones that would work in your project.



LSs1Power said:


> *Thats why im confused. We tried the ZX injectros and they didnt fit. *


----------



## LSs1Power (May 11, 2003)

Evolution-Autodesign said:


> *Only the stock injectors from the 94+ 300ZX will work with the Maxima. So those are probably the only 300Z ones that would work in your project. *


Then thats was our problem. The ZX injectors we tried were 92. Thanks.


----------



## MaximaSE96 (Jun 24, 2003)

yea 94+ ones should work like Evolution said they changed in 94 good luck


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

The 94+ will not fit unless you mean the 95-96... the 95-96 use a different style of injection and only those will work for ya


----------

